# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >   Going to Santa Fe this fall. Any restaurant recommendations?

## JohnC

Going to Santa Fe this fall. Any restaurant recommendations?

----------


## andynap

Love Santa Fe- good food all around- we liked:
Anasazi
Coyote Cafe
Ristra
El Farol

----------


## Dennis

The Pink Adobe.

It's been a million years since I've been but I think it's still there.

"A drink at the Pink".

----------


## DawnR

My favorite in Santa Fe: The Zia Diner.  Love their corn, green chili & asiago pie, homemade potato chips with bleu cheese, smoked salmon quesadilla, green chile macaroni, green chili cheese fires, avocado gazpacho  and one night an appetizer special to die for: parmesan polenta.  I'm ready to go now!  

This place is good if what you are looking for is a "local" vibe, without the over-done Santa Fe atmosphere ($$$) of other restaurants. Hang out in the Zia bar and I hope they have the polenta on your night!

----------


## JohnC

Thanks. We want "local", casual, SW or Mexican, especially green chile.
Looked at Restaurant Martin, Geronimo, Pa Plazuela, etc. Seem too "upscale", ie expensive.
I don't want to go all that way (from Boston) to get what I can get here....

----------


## MIke R

John..Sante Fe is one of my favorite places in the country to go.....love the place..used to do weekends there when we lived in Colorado...
soooo much great Mexican food
El Paragua Restaurant  is excellent mexican cuisine..Bumble Bees is good too, especially the fish tacos..Marias Mexican Kitchen is great..the Shed is great....

----------


## amyb

Looks like you guys are in for many culinary delights. Enjoy!

----------


## rivertrash

It's been too long since I was there to give recommendations, but when last there the best dinners we had were at Geronimo and Santacafe.  For breakfast,try Tesuque Village Market just north of town.

----------


## JohnandJean

If you are looking for good (hot) green chile, try Tecolote Cafe.  It is about a mile south of the square off Cerillos.  They only serve breakfast and lunch.....very much a local joint.  

http://www.tecolotecafe.com/

As far as near the square, The Shed was already recommended...they have really good red chile and the green is good also. Pasqual's has been there forever also and is very good.  The Pink Adobe has decent green chile also.

----------


## andynap

> If you are looking for good (hot) green chile, try Tecolote Cafe.  It is about a mile south of the square off Cerillos.  They only serve breakfast and lunch.....very much a local joint.  
> 
> http://www.tecolotecafe.com/
> 
> As far as near the square, The Shed was already recommended...they have really good red chile and the green is good also. Pasqual's has been there forever also and is very good.  The Pink Adobe has decent green chile also.




We found all the Santa Fe chillies to be rather bland. Give me a hot pepper.

----------


## JohnandJean

The first place I mentioned.....the chile is quite hot.  A lot of the tourist places serve mild chile but green chile can be very very hot. Some places around the state you can specify the heat level you like.

----------


## MIke R

I never ever had a problem with heat in Sante Fe..just tell em you like it hot

----------

